# Shirts in Beer/Soda Cans



## UncleMarkProduct (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey whats up, this summer I went to the Coors (god bless) factory in Golden Colorado. They had some of their shirts packaged in different coors cans. Any body have an idea how i could do this or have it done. 

What im thinking is cutting off the top of a can using can opener
then roll shirt up and put in a bag
use food vacum thing to suck out and then seal

any ideas or experience? Who does the packaging where the shirt is vacumed up into a tight little sqaure?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

special packaging of tees is fairly common in the Promotional Product Industry. Contact a representative near you...or send me your location and I can point you to one in your area


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

UncleMarkProduct said:


> Hey whats up, this summer I went to the Coors (god bless) factory in Golden Colorado. They had some of their shirts packaged in different coors cans. Any body have an idea how i could do this or have it done.
> 
> What im thinking is cutting off the top of a can using can opener
> then roll shirt up and put in a bag
> ...


Actually, one of our members works for the company that does that type of vacuum packaging. Their website is here: AddVenture Products : Add Impact + Add Value


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

www.douglasbridge.com has tshirts in many shapes.
click on smashing tshirts - then on view all shapes

Lar


----------



## darryld (Sep 20, 2007)

call some of those 'you brew' homemade beer places. a firend of mine makes his own beer at one of those places and they can it (can it not bottle!) for him and he got to design his own custom can. its looks pretty cool and actually fools alot of people into thinking its store bought. anywho.... ya maybe a similar company in your area would be able to put shirts in the can instead...i cant see why not. question...how do you get the shirt out of the coors can?


----------



## UncleMarkProduct (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it had some sort of rubber cement. They just had the unseald can then put the vacum sealed bag in, then a little stick-um,


----------

